# XC MTB in Dolomites, Lake Garda, Cortina, Val Gardena



## arpit (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys, 
I will be heading to Italy in late June for 9 days.

I want to climb some via ferrata, and do some MTB.

Cortina seems to be the place to go for Via ferrata, and I'll be heading there for about 4 days. That leaves 5 for a mountain biking location.

I hear there is _some_ mountain biking in Cortina.
It appears that there is _more_ in Val Gardena.
Finally, it appears that Lake Garda is a veritable MTB mecca.

Naturally, I'd prefer to stay in Cortina, out of considerations of convenience.

How do the other places I've mentioned compare to Cortina in terms of
a. Cost of staying there
b. MTB
?
Also, can you recommend any guides? How necessary are they?
A few more things - I'll need to hire a bike. I like riding fast flowing singletrack. I am travelling on a budget.

I'll be making my final plans in 48 hours.

Thanks in advance!
David


----------

